# Rockwell Blade Runner vs. Skill Band Saw



## carpenter1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Have anyone tried these? What are pros and cons?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like another Mickey Mouse tool to me. A jig saw mounted under a table.
If you have a good jig saw, mount it under a table.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like a cool toy. And by toy, I don't mean real disrespect there. If I didn't own the tools that I do, it might be a nice addition to someone's garage for hobby or DIY projects.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If someone GAVE me one I may give it a try.

G


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw one demoed and for folks like me who have a hard time controlling a jig saw, it looks like a great tool. I'm probably not going to buy one, but only because I just don't do that much jig saw work. It's a pretty versatile tool and I don't see it as a toy.


----------



## Rockwood (Jan 18, 2012)

I needed to cut some heavy steel chain for a porch swing I made. I bought the Blade Runner thinking it just right for the job and then some. I put it together, turned it on, scared the s--t out of me and I brought it back. Dangerous toy at best. I then took out my Bosch jig saw chucked a metal cutting blade in it and went throught that chain like butter.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

my father in law bought me a blade runner, I would NOT spend the money on one, a bandsaw, even the smallest one, is a better investment.

all it is is an upside down jigsaw that vibrates through what ever you are trying to cut, even with a shop vac hooked up, the dust covers the line you have drawn to follow.

the arm is too close to cut anything wider than about 6 inches from the blade to the right side.

unless you have the table bolted down or mounted to the wall it "walks" across what ever you have it sitting on.

you can cut curves, but no where close to a scroll saw.

unless you have a good hold of your workpiece, it will bounce up with the blade.

don't waste your money on a blade runner
a small bandsaw or even a scroll saw for the same or less money you would be more happy with


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

*Not the Skil either*

I'd say start looking at Craig's List for a quality used scroll saw or 10" - 12" band saw (14" if you can). I have the Skil bandaw and I can't recommend it. For hobby work like a pinewood derby car you can get by, but for anything where you need accuracy or don't want to be cursing at the saw for doing it's best to cut across your line you'd best pass.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

a hack saw or a hatchet would be better than the blade runner


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

I purchased the Blade Runner a few months back. It has it's uses. I don't get the vibration one poster experienced, and I do not have mine bolted down. He mentioned the line getting covered with sawdust. Ditto. I get dizzy just blowing that sawdust off that line. I'm thinking of attaching a hair dryer to blow sawdust off line.
Recently I had to trim about 1/8" off a piece of aluminum and that worked great with the BR.
Right after I bought the BR I rediscovered and refitted my ten-year old 9" Ryobi band saw with a new blade, and I now use that bandsaw 99% of the time compared to the BR. That Ryobi band saw works flawlessly with a 3/8" blade. IMO I'd go band saw over the BR, but like mentioned earlier, it does have it's uses.


----------

